
Elon Musk provides $423K to buy laptops for all Flint middle schoolers - danso
https://www.mlive.com//news/flint/2018/12/elon-musk-provides-423k-to-buy-laptops-for-all-flint-middle-schoolers.html
======
ddingus
Awesome, but the water is still a mess. I am not putting that on Elon. He is
just enabling damaged kids.

Right, good thing to do. Many of them will benefit.

As a nation, we are facing a priority discussion, Flint being only one of a
painful, growing number of data points, each speaking to our basic priorities
being very poorly aligned with "promoting the general welfare."

How can we improve that?

~~~
thoughtpol
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehill.com/homenews/state-
watc...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehill.com/homenews/state-
watch/382050-michigan-declares-flint-water-ok-ends-bottled-water%3famp)

The water is fixed, but the trust in government is gone (rightfully so).

~~~
ddingus
No it is not.

Still a lot of very dubious reports coming out of Flint.

~~~
thoughtpol
Oh really interesting, it seems even more inappropriate that the Flint
official lie again after the EPA testing.

------
massivethrow
What's going on with the water situation in Flint? Has that been fully
resolved?

~~~
thoughtpol
[https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehill.com/homenews/state-
watc...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/thehill.com/homenews/state-
watch/382050-michigan-declares-flint-water-ok-ends-bottled-water%3famp)

Water is fixed, but trust is gone in government.

